# Selling my verizon s3



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I hate verizon. Im going to sprint. I love coming on these forums so i figure id put my phone on sale on here first. I have a droid 1 Im going to add to my line so the esn is free. How much will you offer.

Currently rooted
16gb 
White verison

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

There is a classified sub-forum here at Rootz for listing phones for sale, please utilize that:

http://rootzwiki.com...tz-classifieds/

Please make sure to read the first thread in the classifieds forum which lists the rules for the classifieds sub-forum. Thread locked.


----------

